# FE setup - where am I going wrong?



## Archie (1 Mar 2011)

Using a 2kg fire extinguisher and an UP regulator with solenoid (http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT). Here were my steps.

- Remove horn section from fire extinguisher.
- Attach regulator.
- Attach silicone airline to regulator. 
- Plug in solenoid.
- Fire the fire extinguisher.
- Put airline in water and CO2 bubbles come through. 
- Adjusted the flow to be roughly one bubble per second
- Notice that CO2 keeps coming even though handles not depressed
- Can hear a whistling noise. 
- Depress handles again and do the soapy bubbles test - can't see anywhere leaking
- Put FE and reg into bowl of water (solenoid out of water!) - loads of CO2 escaping - still can't tell exactly where from
- Repeat soapy bubbles test
- Nothing from the reg., rather it seems to be from the top of the FE – the point where the handles pushes down. 
- Remove regulator and replace FE horn section.
- Fire the FE. All seems fine – no continued whistling. 
- Replace regulator again, try again same thing – fire extinguisher and CO2 continues to escape even when handles not depressed. Strong whistling sound from top of FE.  

So yes, as a pressurised-novice I've got something wrong...any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## Dan Crawford (1 Mar 2011)

I can't answer your question but I can reassure you in saying that you've done everything right! I'll sit and have a think and see if I can think of anything to help.


----------



## Westyggx (1 Mar 2011)

Just gonna throw this out there but you dont need one of these do you?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/dd-thre ... p-803.html

Failing that, i had a similar issue but i use the dd thread converter but you have to tighten it on really tight otherwise it leaks.


----------



## RoughIt (1 Mar 2011)

The second image on the ebay link seems to show a built in seal.
This doesn't seem to protrude much past the centre metal, which might be causing a poor seal to the FE.
If this is the case then could a second seal be fitted over the original ?
Does anybody know if the internal diameters are different between standard CO2 cylinders and FEs ?


----------



## mdhardy01 (2 Mar 2011)

You wouldn't need the converter as these are to convert disposable to refillable and your regs are made for refillable canisters or fes they have the same thread. You might have a faulty fe?
Matt


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (2 Mar 2011)

Hi.

I think the problem might be the sealing washer between the reg and the FE bottle, if the supplied washer is made of a nylon based material - then I can understand why its leaking, you need a nitrile washer which will give you a better seal.

Regards
Paul.


----------



## pauld (2 Mar 2011)

i have the same reg , never had a problem on 2kg or 5kg fe so i would say the problem is the fe .


----------



## Archie (23 Mar 2011)

Gents, thanks for your replies. Sorry I'm overdue in acknowledging them. It's reassuring at least to know I'm not completely off track. 

I finally got around to having another go with the set-up. I'm pretty sure the leak is through the top of the fire extinguisher - the nobbly bit which the top of the handle pushes down when you fire it. 

Before I buy another FE though, has anyone had this problem before, or heard of it? I want to know that it's not a problem in compatibility with the regulator and that this is a safety feature of some sort in the FE?


----------



## omen (24 Mar 2011)

I have come across a FE with a slightly smaller internal diameter than regular, so I was able to screw on the reg ok, but it didn't fully make a correct seal, and when fired I got hissing from the joint. I normally buy or have swapped 4 FE at a time, and have only ever got one like this. Your issue may be this or simply the gasket seal on the reg. Best to try on another FE to see if it does the same thing.


----------



## Coiln3107 (25 Mar 2011)

Hi Omen, have a look at this site http://www.hosefit.co.uk/catalog/index.php and look at the bonded washers. I reckon you want one of these between the output face of the FE and your reg. It is basically a copy of a Dowty washer, a non-compressable seal made for this very purpose, Kind regards Colin.


----------



## bare bottom (25 Mar 2011)

If it only leaks when the reg is on and handles released it is the residule pressure held in the reg leaking back through the plunger assy that the handle pushes on. 
If it doesn't leak when handles are held together all is fine.
It doesn't do it with the horn connected as all the pressure escapes through the horn when the handles are released.
I think i understood your post right in that the reg doesn't leak through the joint so not a washer problem.
Mine leaks through the plunger when i release the handles to.


----------



## Coiln3107 (25 Mar 2011)

Hi yes for sure I thought it was from the connection, a FE service company will sort that out I would think for a small fee. If you Google FE suppliers or Engineers in your are hopefully they could sort you out without having to replace it. Kind regards Colin.


----------

